# Governor Gear Video



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

I bought a 1993 Sentra 4Dr with 124K on it about one month ago. I have put around 1k miles on it since. It had a hard shift from first to second when I bought it. The other night I was working (I drive my car for work) and the car would not up shift. It would only ride in 1St gear. I got the car home at 15mph. I read about the Governor Gear, checked mine, it was shot. I found a place that has it for $15 picked up. I took a hour ride on my motorcycle and picked up the gear.

Gear Source
Transtar Industries, Store Locate 
Part #4843961
RL4F03A, 16T, 1.4" long, 0.475" bore

Short Video of how I removed my cap.




[/URL]


----------

